# Australian mouse breeders



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

Not sure where to put this.

I am looking for a list of fancy mice breeders in Australia, can't seem to find one. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can't help with a list so good luck 
But maybe if you contact Cathie at Mojo mousery or even the person from Iced Rodentry, they may be able to point you in the right direction if no one here can.


----------



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Cordane, there is a list there, I'll see if anyone wants those hairless babies there.


----------

